# Is it fake........or is it..............



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

I have had a few people ask me what I use for my paint for my props to make the blood look real... first I paint it back.to give it depth. then I use a off red spray paint and hit with ... then I use a FAKE BLOOD  mix that with (latex paint) cherry red mix it up but not all the way.then I hit it with spary lacker when it drys it gives it that red/ off dryed blood look.. sorry I dont have pics right now but you can see my props when there done... at my web site.. Wana Play - BACKYARDBUTCHER to get a idea what Im talking about.. thanks and haunt on in 2010......... 

Hope


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

could you maybe post some of those pics from your site? my mcafee went bonkers on there.


----------

